# I finally found him!!!



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have been looking for mini nubian buck to breed to my girls and I finally found one! 2nd gen and will be ready to come home aug. 1st. Sent my deposit for him this morning!!! Whoopy! I am so excited. This next month is going to go by so slow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Here is another pic


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

He has the long bell ears my girls didn't inherit. Not really fond of the moon spots but his sire is very, loud colored. He was born on a very special day. He is registered but I really don't know anything about bloodlines.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Moonspots are very desirable. If you can register him, I would.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

He is already registered as a second generation.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

But people will go crazy over those spots  you did good. He is so very cute and I love the ears.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

handsome!! CONGRATS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I am so excited. He is perfect. Both his dam and sire are refined and have the big ears. My does are going to be refined and they have nigerian ears so I can only pray he passes those big ears I love so much along. He was born June 9th. My grandfather that I was very close to passed away 3 years ago on June 9th. So this little guy is gong to be very special.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's the sire


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's a gorgeous boy, and so is the dad! If his kids inherit moonspots they'll be worth more, and desirable as others said.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cutie. Congrats!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

He was a triplet. All triplets survived and very healthy. The other two look exactly like him but their moons pots are whiter. She is retaining one of them and the other one is already sold.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the Moon Spots are so beautiful. What a very handsome boy you will be bringing home.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

He's a looker! Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice! congratulations


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

So, we we're suppose to go get little guy this weekend but we are not. :-(

He came down with cocci a couple weeks ago and scared his breeder cause she had never dealt with it. He is doing great however he did loose a little bit of weight so we agreed to let him stay with his mom for a couple more weeks.






he's on the far right

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he is handsome!! a little longer might be good..just tobe sure he is well...thats a great breeder there!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

updated picture of "token"

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

How much more are those spots going to come threw? Every time I see him there are twice as many?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that is wonderful of the owner to keep him longer since he has the Cocci. Really you do not want to bring that into your herd. Better get him all healthy and happy for his new home.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

This breeder has been breeding five years and has never felt with cocci. It's really scared her. She keeps me updated on everything. He actually started scouring again yesterday so they are doing a different treatment . She's wanting to keep him so she can follow threw with is care so that she can learn. When he gets here he is going to be put into the isolation barn and be given baycox. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He is handsome! I will have my first mini-Nubians next spring as I have a Nubian I'm breeding to a Nigi this fall! I'm excited! Hope they are just as cute.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

This little man will finally be coming to our new farm Saturday morning!!!! Whoopy!!!! This has been a horribly LONG wait sense we were suppose to be picking him up a month ago


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

He is beautiful! I have 3 mini Nubian bucks. They are so funny.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats! He's beautiful! Those moonspots really complete "the look" :lol:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a solid black doeling I am super excited about breeding him too!!! I would love to have. Black doeling with his ears and head!!!

This little guy is a total sweet heart. Bucklings seem to be more lovable than doelings from my experience.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a solid black kid, she is 6 weeks old. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

This is her picture with her brother. I havent decided if i am going to sell her or not though. The little boy is adorable, but i need to get rid of some of my bucks., will post pictures of them later. I am in the San Antonio area.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is gorgeous....did you get him yet?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes we did already go get him in september however he wasnt even here two weeks and he passed away. he was laying down with some of my other young goats for a morning nap and never got up. we took him in and had a necropsy done and he was eat up with cocci. he never showed any signs of having cocci. he had a perfect appetite and was pooping fine. runninig and playing with the other goats. 

we have bought two does sense then, actually just picked them up last week, and had them bred and we are fixing to pick up a buck in the next couple of weeks to go in our breeding program. it was sad to loose the little guy because he stole our hearts from the get go.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

scubacoz- where are you located?


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I am in South Central Texas just outside of San Antonio!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG, that's so funny, my Nigerian buck's nickname is Token!

I love my boys. The girls put milk on the table, but the boys are special. I keep a wether I don't particularly want because his grandma just loves him soo much! I can't take him away from her, so she just has to produce more to pay for her pet.


----------

